# 2 ICD 10 codes that are the same code different meaning



## debdebc (Jan 14, 2016)

When billing out a claim and they have the same diagnosis code but with different meaning, can you bill for them both even though they are the same?


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 14, 2016)

What two codes are you referring to?  I know of no two codes that mean the same thing.


----------



## debdebc (Jan 14, 2016)

mitchellde said:


> What two codes are you referring to?  I know of no two codes that mean the same thing.


 Z00.00 comes up General medical exam and laboratory exam ordered as part of a general medical exam.


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 14, 2016)

I am still not following your question.  What are trying to code out?


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 14, 2016)

If you are asking if you can bill Z00.00 twice on the same claim if both circumstances apply then no.

ICD-10 guideline
I.B.12

Reporting Same Diagnosis Code More than Once
Each unique ICD-10-CM diagnosis code may be reported only once for an encounter. This applies to bilateral conditions when there are no distinct codes identifying laterality or two different conditions classified to the same ICD-10-CM diagnosis code.


----------

